

Tell HN: Microsoft Office Live doesn't know India have odd +5.30 timezone - nexneo

After almost year (as I do once in year), I have opened hotmail and out of curiosity clicked Office live link, it asked me to register and pick timezone. But worldwide service from such big company which have development centers in India doesn't offer me my timezone. Stupid!
======
twapi
AFAIK : office webapps are currently in beta.

